# Con que grabar PIC 16f628a



## otakon (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola, tengo un problema que a mas de uno le paso, usando el pic16f628a y el programadaro pickit2(clon de todomicro) no puedo grabarlo por segunda vez, quisiera saber si alguno pudo con esto o si usa algun otro programador que le funcione bien con este micro.
gracias..


----------



## lubeck (Abr 24, 2012)

Yo lo solucione asi con mi mismo programador...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/borrar-16f628a-67886/#post644678...

lee tambien lo del amigo Daniel meza, yo tengo el masterprog, asi que ya se suma al problema el pickit2(clon)... y tambien el error es del JDM....


----------



## otakon (Abr 25, 2012)

si lo vi, gracias igual por molestarte, habia probado con poner vpp por afuera con una fuente, pero ni me reconocia el micro,
la otra de los transistores la voy a probar, pero una cagada ya en su momento lidie con el JDM y ahora me compro uno mejor y pasa esto...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

lo de la fuente externa a mi tambien me fallaba pero aveces si me funciono... por eso hize lo de los tansistores... 

pues yo creo que antes de que pierdas mucho tiempo en armar otro programador o comprarlo, mejor intenta lo de los trasistores... y te pediria de favor si gustas hacerlo nos comentes si funciona con el pickit 2(clon) 

suerte...


----------



## otakon (Abr 25, 2012)

No funco!! la pucha viejo, hice lo de los transistores y nada...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

Uff... entonces  a mi me funciono de pura suerte... que raro... mira tengo otro grabador paralelo que arme.. pero ese lo hice para que activara el vdd (circulo rojo) desde el winpic800 y ese tambien me funciona....

ve si en el tuyo se puediera hacer eso...





Oye el programa que le grabaste, lo hiciste para que usara el oscilador interno y desactivaste el MCLR verdad? y el RB6 y RB7 los ocupas como salida o lago asi?

puedes poner el codigo y como configuraste los fuses?



Otra cosa...

mide el voltaje entre el pin 5 y 14 al ponerlo en tu grabador... *si no te da  5v* sin que presiones nada o sea que no este grabando, entonces *la solucion que te propongo no es para el problema que tienes*....


----------



## otakon (Abr 25, 2012)

medi y me da 4.3v cuando no esta haciendo nada, cuando pongo grabar por ejemplo me da unos 3.3v .
me di cuenta que si desconecto vcc del pic igual me lo reconoce creo que solo necesita vpp para funcionar...pero por ahi bardeo..
y si. el problema en unrincipio creo qie fuerob los fuses, ue estaba usando mclr como salida. osc interno.
como se complica algo que deberia ser simple....
saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

si te da los 4.3v utilizas el oscilador interno y MCLR Off,  te apuesto una cerveza, a que el problema ese ese y se soluciona haciendo que vdd (5v) se active despues de los 12v (vpp), y si no activas los 5v no se puede grabar...

incluso yo le deje los 12v(vpp) con una fuente externa, y los 5v se los ponia manualmente con un cablecito justo antes apretar el boton de grabar y tambien se graba... se batalla un poco mas en cuanto a que lo sincronices pero se puede....


el problema consiste en que el micro al tener activado el oscilador interno, este empieza a ejecutar el programa normalito porque esta alimentado con lo 5v, que en tu caso son 4.3,...

entonces como este esta ejecutado bloquea el VPP porque tienes el MCLR apagado o mas bien lo tienes como RA5, y RB6  RB7 tambien estan ocupados como puertos de entrada o salida que son para grabar como PGD y PGC....

Te suena logico?


----------



## otakon (Abr 25, 2012)

yo pcreo que es algo de eso pero lo queme parece raro es que el pickit me reconoce el modelo del pic y tambien puedo leer lo que tiene grabado, entonces si se esta comunicando con el mic en modo programacion nose que difiere leer y escribir..
igual voy a probar como decis a ver si lo borro por lo menos una vez y despues ya lo programa con lps fuses distintos para ppder usar bien el programador.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

no... ahi hay una diferencia con mi caso, a mi mi programador el masterprog, no me lo reconoce ni de chiste, ni para leer ni para escribir ni borrar...

aqui estan las especificaciones Lectura/escritura del 16f628A y en resumen dice que no hay diferencia importante entre lectura y escritura y para borrarlo si es diferente el procedimiento


----------



## otakon (Abr 25, 2012)

entonces es todabia mas raro....



ensima el clear solo es un comando es muy raro,tengo dos pics y lo mismo...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

> ensima el clear solo es un comando



bueno no... ese desabilita o habilita el puerto como de entrada ...el comando es por software pero "modifica el hardware" si te refieres al Mclr...

pues no se me ocurre porque si lo esta leyendo o lo reconoce mas bien pero no permite borrarlo... dices que lo probaste con una fuente externa de 12v en vpp verdad?? y ademas si los puedes grabar pero ya no regrabar....

no pues me doy.... 

a ver si se me ocurre algo mas... o llega otra propuesta...


----------



## otakon (Abr 25, 2012)

dale gracias por todo..voy a seguir viendo..


----------



## otakon (Abr 26, 2012)

estoy viendo si puede ser algo del voltaje que esta bajo, en la hoja de dato del pic dice que el bulk erase necesita un minimo de 4.5v para funcionar...
vero y cuento...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 26, 2012)

Yo hice este programador y funciona perfectamente con el 16f628, con los 12CXXX me dio problemas, pero si los grabo por ICSP funciona perfecto.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 26, 2012)

otakon dijo:


> estoy viendo si puede ser algo del voltaje que esta bajo, en la hoja de dato del pic dice que el bulk erase necesita un minimo de 4.5v para funcionar...
> vero y cuento...



oye ... y si subes el archivo hex para probarlos con los mios... y ver que pasa?
y si puedes tambien el codigo... y echarle un vistazo...


----------



## otakon (Abr 26, 2012)

dale es muy simple solo levanta un pin de salida. los fuses en su momento mucha bole no le di solo queria probar el programador, ahi te los mando.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 26, 2012)

Ok... lo pruebo y te comento... 

ya nada mas tengo dos pics 628A, pero todo sea en nombre de la ciencia...


----------



## otakon (Abr 26, 2012)

fijate de grabarlo 2 veces por lo menos...cuando  vuelva a casa voy a probar con transistores masomenos activar el pic pero con alimentacion externa para dar mejores voltajes.
y sino me dedico a otra cosa


----------



## lubeck (Abr 26, 2012)

mmm.. ya lo grabe 4 veces lo borre, lo verifique con mi programador normal, sin los transistores, y no presenta ningun problema.... 

intenta grabar un pic nuevo (si tienes) pero no lo pongas en tu circuito..  si hace lo mismo es tu programador que esta dañado, si lo programa bien y reprograma, entonces son los pics que estan dañados, recuerda que son CMOS y son muy suceptibles a la estatica...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 26, 2012)

Bueno...  estaba pensando en tu problema... y no crees que hubiera la posibilidad de que el cicuito que armaste que va a llevar el pic este mal  y lo daño (al pic)????


----------



## otakon (Abr 27, 2012)

lo compre en una casa que vende todas cosas de micros...seria medio raro peor puede ser o que tenga alguna falla


----------



## otakon (Abr 30, 2012)

bueno al final lo solucione, el problema a mi entender era el volaje de alimentacion, segun la hoja del pic para hacer bulk erase tiene que tener minimo 4.5v....el programador por sientega menos
usando el circuito de los 2 transistores pero la alimentacion de los 5 externa me funciona perfecto.
Aparte cambia la resistencia de 10k por una mas chica por que me limitaba el voltaje a  la salida..
en fin gracias lubeck por la mano.


----------

